

Ancient Buddhist statue discovered by Nazis is made from meteorite - Zenst
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-19735959

======
Zenst
Had a look for some pictures of this Chinga metorite and see that there are
bits for sale still these days <http://www.meteorites-for-
sale.com/chinga.html> pictures there probably best for a quick contrast to see
why they suspect it, also thought meterites were more expensive so this is
probably one of the more common/larger ones about indicating it is not as rare
perhaps.

------
Zenst
I will add that this is legit and upon the bbc and not theonion.com, which is
were a story like this would not be out of place.

